# Alternatives to Apple iOS



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello All:

Does anyone know of any alternative O.S's that can be installed on an iPhone in place of an Apple iOS? Right now, this phone is useless to me because of all the restrictions and locks that Apple has on it. Thanx to my psycho ex, I no longer have the same passcode and I can't use this phone. Think the phone is a good one(8+) just, now, it's no more than a doorstop.(a very expensive doorstop). I don't know, could reverting back to an earlier version of iOS do any good? I need a lot of help.

THANX:


:facepalm:*Rick*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Depends on your lawyers interpretation of whether jailbreaking an iPhone is legal This is a controversial subject, but after looking at the situation and you decide to, Linux can be installed.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

*Corday:*

Don't think getting lawyers involved is necessary. I'm just going to have to wait a few months until someone "figures it out" and then, hopefully I'll see their post and how-to methods. Anyways, I'm not worried about Apple. If they want me, let 'em come after me...I'll still do what I want with MY property. Per our previous conversation, I'm getting a lot of controversy and flack about putting anything other than an upgraded iOS on the phone. Still don't know what to think...but WOULD love to have Linux on it???


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you Google it, you'll find a method of installing Linux on your phone. As I said, it's your decision.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *Corday*

Thanx for replying. Yes, I've spent an awful lot of time "goggling" about this particular topic. As of now, I'm must jailbreak the phone(as I understand) in order to accomplish anything. With this iOS (12.3.2) it's proving to be a near impossible endeavor. As with all "new" phones and OS's, it just a matter of time before someone "figures it out".(I hope)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Strange. I Googled and found many videos on how to do it. The reason I don't recommend is the legal ????


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *Corday*

Oh...yes I've found plenty of how-tos as well. What I meant, I have to jailbreak the phone(MY understanding) so I can then "wipe" the iOS...or install Cydia. Right now, I have 2 things going against me #1 Jailbreaking iOS 12.3.2 #2. Being able to "wipe" iOS(that I haven't been able to achieve) Now, should I find how to "jailbreak" I _may_ only have to install Cydia and "start over". As of now, I'm just spinning my wheels. *Thanx* for replying.
:banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you've Googled thoroughly you should have seen what you have to do prior to installing Cydia. As you see, I'm being evasive due to the grey legal area involved.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *CORDAY*

You are correct. It's a monstrous task (as far as I can tell) to accomplish what I want to do. But, like all other systems, give it some time and someone, other than me, will figure a hack for it. As it is, I've got a damn nice, expensive doorstop!!


----------



## Yanno (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm interested by doing the same. Have you found a solution ?


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Let us all follow a legal method to fix the issues in systematic and technical way rather than an illegal method, I would request you to please follow the policy and procedure of the TSF. 

Thank you.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

As far as I know, the legal aspect of user agreements only apply to software, not the hardware. 

If you buy the device, You OWN the hardware, You have a license to use the software. You are able to install anything you want on the hardware.
You are not allowed to modify the software, but then, you are not required to to use the provided software/OS.

The question of 'jailbreaking' always comes down to the user agreement, user agreements apply to software, not hardware. 

If you read them, every license term applies to software, not hardware. In the text of the eula, every restriction applies to software, the only time hardware is mentioned is in reference to how you can use the software. You are not required to use the software.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

69Rixter said:


> *Corday:*I'm just going to have to wait a few months until someone "figures it out" and then, hopefully I'll see their post and how-to methods


You're in for a looooong wait! I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you. Patience may not even pay, eventually! What you seek to achieve is something that has been a subject of discussion for at least a decade. That's right, there are discussions dating back to 2009 when the hardware was far more forgiving than it is now in terms of security and "hackability".



> Per our previous conversation, I'm getting a lot of controversy and flack about putting anything other than an upgraded iOS on the phone. Still don't know what to think...but WOULD love to have Linux on it???Oh...yes I've found plenty of how-tos as well. What I meant, I have to jailbreak the phone(MY understanding) so I can then "wipe" the iOS...or install Cydia. Right now, I have 2 things going against me #1 Jailbreaking iOS 12.3.2 #2. Being able to "wipe" iOS(that I haven't been able to achieve) Now, should I find how to "jailbreak" I _may_ only have to install Cydia and "start over". As of now, I'm just spinning my wheels. *Thanx* for replying.
> :banghead:
> 
> You are correct. It's a monstrous task (as far as I can tell) to accomplish what I want to do. But, like all other systems, give it some time and someone, other than me, will figure a hack for it. As it is, I've got a damn nice, expensive doorstop!!


Why don't you change the passcode of your Apple ID and use that to reset/restore/recover the phone as new? Do you mean to say that you also lost recovery options for your Apple ID to your ex? The flack you're getting is not misplaced because you're not going to get any experience that's close to what iOS gives you on that hardware. Not even Linux, which is seemingly the only practical alternative, will get you that level of user experience. After it's all said and done, iOS remains the best OS you can run on your iPhone, and believe it or not, Apple's business model thrives on locking things down when it comes to their products. Why do you think there aren't as many alternative OSes for iPhone? We've got maddly skilled developers out there, so why the scarcity in alternative OSes for iPhones? You probably already know the answer to that, but hope deceives you into thinking otherwise. Well, I'm curious to know what the outcome of this quest will be, so keep us posted if it pays off.


----------

